# Fall Turkey



## Firemanjoe15 (Jun 9, 2008)

Who is looking forward to fall turkey season? My parents have been seeing a group of 12-20 birds behind their house every morning. I can't wait!


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Im hope the birds I got on cam stick around this fall. We are ready.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Hope I can arrow a bird this fall!! Have been watching some.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Just some birds in fall food plot.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Dang it Zcat..... 109 degrees farenheit?.....those birds should be well done!

Good luck. Neat pix

Rich


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I know I too can't wait


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Looking forward to it. Have a few spots im looking at. Plenty of sign but no sightings recently, not since spring. We shall see.

Huntinbull


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Turkey's, Turkey's, everywhere Turkey's but not a deer in site!
Haven't seen any deer yet but boy the Turkey's are out in force. I could have shot a turkey every day since Saturday. I seen a small group tonight that passed right under my stand then up ito the woods behind me to roost.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Well on October 10th Turkey season opens and you can bowshoot one from the deer stand. Good luck to all.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, any luck for fall turkey? ME SAW NONE.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't been yet....just got back from Florida fishing, missed the first 2 weeks of the deer season....I will be going soon, hunting both deer and turkey since I don't need a license(tags).......I usually have a flock of around 40 birds that scratch the hillside behind my cabin every year in the fall, just haven't been down there to see if they have shown up yet.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a couple Tom's about 30 yards sun. evening at sunset but roosted shortly after I first saw them. No real shot with the bow. Man those suckers are hillarious with the noise they make roosting!!


----------

